# Skz205j - Sale Price?



## Vagabond (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi,

I'm after some advice







...... I have a SKZ205J, the "40th Anniversary LE Edition" Ti Seiko Diver which I bought new, about 2 years ago. I'm currently thinking of selling it......









The problem is I have no idea what a "good" price is .... by _good_ I mean one where I'm not selling myself short but not ripping off the buyer either.

Here are a couple of pics on a black leather strap that I modded to fit under the hooded lugs.



















Thanks in advance.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

imo your best bet is by searching the various forums on the net and doing a completed items search on fleabay to get some idea of the current market value.


----------



## Vagabond (Nov 13, 2006)

pg tips said:


> imo your best bet is by searching the various forums on the net and doing a completed items search on fleabay to get some idea of the current market value.


Thanks, the main problem is that there aren't many changing hands. A completed items search on the 'bay doesn't produce any results. I'll keep digging around.......

Cheers,

Vagabond.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a general rule of thumb is to knock 30% off as soon as it's "used" whether it's been worn or not and then work down depending on wear and damage, unless of course they are rare or limited editions or vintage that just can't be got and then you'll work upwards.

I must admit I can't recall seeing many, if any, for sale.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As it's a limited edition, do you know how many were manufactured


----------



## Vagabond (Nov 13, 2006)

PhilM said:


> As it's a limited edition, do you know how many were manufactured


Yes, it was a limited run of 2005 (it was the 40th Anniversary in 2005) and from what I have read so far only the first 200 were "*J*" models - they have "Made in Japan" on the dial left of the 6 position. The other 1805 where SKZ205*K *models and do not have this marking.

Apparently the J models are highly sought after







......though according to Seiko themselves there is no difference in the quality/build etc.

Cheers,

Vagabond.


----------

